# SLick Trick vs. Magnus Stinger



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*Trick*

Check out the Slick Trick thread about Tricks Vs Rage. I haven't shot Magnus, but Tricks are bad azz, about as good as it gets for toughness, flight and sharpness of blades. Pretty cheap too, you can get tricks on AT for 17-21 bucks a three pack on occasion. the 4 blade 1 inch ST tears them apart. It's puts a hole the size of a 50 cent peice.

I agree, spitfires are garbage, all over the tops are not a good design in my opinoin. Cartwheeling, lose of energy upon opening etc.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I have shot and tested a lot of heads, and by far the st is the best that I have shot and tested. I use these heads and sell a lot of them. For field point shots and a great blood trail, and the cost is a lot less. Using them the first year my first 3 deer did not go 5yds.


----------

